# Missing Hunter In Houghton County



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I did a search and didn't see any thing new. Anyone have any update? Hope this guy is found.

*Search Continues For Missing Hunter In Houghton County*
8 hours ago Featured, Local News Leave a comment 1,287 Views

On 11/18/16 at approximately 1:30 PM, the Houghton County Sheriff’s Office took a report of a missing hunter in the Tapiola Area. 71 year old Rodney Granroth went out hunting sometime Thursday in the area of Tapiola Road and Kallungi Road in Portage Township. Superior Search and Rescue along with several family members searched the area until approximately 7PM. The Sheriff’s Office and Search and Rescue are continuing the search Saturday morning at 9AM with help from Otter Lake Fire Dept., Baraga Search and Rescue, Salvation Army, and several community volunteers.

If anybody has any information they are asked to contact the Sheriff’s Office at (906)482-0055.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Still hoping they find the guy.

http://www.ironmountaindailynews.co...6/11/hunter-still-missing-in-houghton-county/



Today's Paper
*BREAKING NEWS*
*Hunter still missing in Houghton County*
Local News

Nov 20, 2016

HOUGHTON — A hunter remained missing Sunday in Houghton County, nearly three days after family members began searching for him Portage Township.

Rodney Granroth, 71, who had been hunting in the area of Tapiola Road and Kallungi Road, was reported missing at 1:30 p.m. Thursday, the Houghton County Sheriff’s Office said.

The sheriff’s office and Superior Search and Rescue, with help from the Otter Lake Fire Department, Baraga Search and Rescue and the Salvation Army, joined the search effort, which continued into the weekend.

Anyone with information is asked to contact the sheriff’s office at 906-482-0055.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

It is unfortunate but I think this may turn into a recovery.My thoughts and prayers are with him and his loved ones.I hope that I am wrong.But given his age and the amount of time that has passed it don't look very positive.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't believe the on scene SAR resources reached out to the CG. The CG helos have NVG/IR and searchlight capabilities and can search at night. Maybe there was already a local helo searching??


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was wondering as I read it why no IR nighttime search. I thought all LE copters had that capability. It's not even expensive any more.........


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

A person sticks out real well at night if using the right equipment. If not seeing them from a flashlight, then body heat will show.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

With the nasty weather Friday night into Saturday I don't think it would be easy to be out overnight. Most of us don't carry extreme survival gear for the average afternoon hunt either.

Hopefully the search parties find something.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I was in Marquette Friday night through Saturday for a HS football game when the storm hit. I can tell you it was not the time to be lost int he woods. He may have had health issues? If he was smart he could of found shelter but the temps would be tough to manage without a fire.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sad story and life threading situation.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think most of us at least check the weather in a cursory fashion? Yes, it may be the opening days if deer season, but possibly the hunt needs to be adjusted somewhat?

By adjustments I mean maybe a thick swamp in the lowlands, and keep it not as far from the vehicle? One can still go, but give it thought 1st.

When that boat sank a few months ago by Chassel I think the wind was up pretty good? If the plans are to go fishing, maybe adjust to a narrow, inland, body of water?

Remember that storm years centered around MN during the duck season? Scores of waterfowl hunters were caught out in it, with a fair amount of fatalities. Now it seems weather reporting is everywhere, smartphones one of the easiest sources.

Yes I know, there will always be accidents. Just need to pick that low hanging fruit.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.ducks.org/Hunting/Duck-Hunting-Stories/The-Great-Armistice-Day-Storm-of-1940


sourdough44 said:


> I think most of us at least check the weather in a cursory fashion? Yes, it may be the opening days if deer season, but possibly the hunt needs to be adjusted somewhat?
> 
> By adjustments I mean maybe a thick swamp in the lowlands, and keep it not as far from the vehicle? One can still go, but give it thought 1st.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Waif said:


> http://www.ducks.org/Hunting/Duck-Hunting-Stories/The-Great-Armistice-Day-Storm-of-1940


50+ dead. Damn. I don't recall reading that before now.

L & O


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> 50+ dead. Damn. I don't recall reading that before now.
> 
> L & O


There are multiple accounts. One hunter survived under his upturned boat with his dog for heat. Guys boxing and bruising each other trying to get warm.
Decoys being burned ,gunstocks too. The few limbs available in places shot down for fuel.
If recalled right, one hunter found frozen post like after wading into presumed warmer than air water.

I' m not the greatest wuss but think a parka should be standard beyond blacktop.
Hunkered down with arms out of sleeves inside one large enough can buy time.

A fan of traveling light and a brain being the most valuable object , still when going to Canada out back of beyond one spring I dropped a rucksack in my friends boat. " Whats that?" he asked.
" Survival gear" says I.
" I brought mine too" said he.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Waif said:


> I' m not the greatest wuss but think a parka should be standard beyond blacktop.
> Hunkered down with arms out of sleeves inside one large enough can buy time.


I never head into the woods or water without two pocket-sized space/emergency blankets. They're cheap, and about the size of a deck of cards.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A compass and fire starting supplies are always on me. I almost learned the hard way once.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I was in Marquette Friday night through Saturday for a HS football game when the storm hit. I can tell you it was not the time to be lost int he woods. He may have had health issues? If he was smart he could of found shelter but the temps would be tough to manage without a fire.


I kind of wondered if health was an issue too. It sounds like he was an experienced Yooper and knows cold weather Yoop life. Reading the below article, it states an air search was done on Sunday, 3 days after he disappeared. It's easy to Monday morning QB it but boy I sure wish the search coordinator would have called in the CG helos out of TVC to assist prior to the storm. All they have to do is put in a request for assistance. 

http://www.mininggazette.com/news/l...missing-could-be-in-area-of-portage-township/


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

TVCJohn said:


> I kind of wondered if health was an issue too. It sounds like he was an experienced Yooper and knows cold weather Yoop life. Reading the below article, it states an air search was done on Sunday, 3 days after he disappeared. It's easy to Monday morning QB it but boy I sure wish the search coordinator would have called in the CG helos out of TVC to assist prior to the storm. All they have to do is put in a request for assistance.
> 
> http://www.mininggazette.com/news/l...missing-could-be-in-area-of-portage-township/


Not all municipalities know to call the coast guard.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Not all municipalities know to call the coast guard.


I spoke to someone about that. I know from past experience meetings were held between various local agencies for topics such as this. Maybe it is time for some more meetings? I'll pass your comment along to the correct people. Thanks.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Any news yet?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

TVCJohn said:


> I spoke to someone about that. I know from past experience meetings were held between various local agencies for topics such as this. Maybe it is time for some more meetings? I'll pass your comment along to the correct people. Thanks.


I've spoken to a lot of Sheriff's and Chief of P's and some had used them in the past but some didn't know they could call for assistance.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.miningjournal.net/news/2016/11/search-continues-for-missing-hunter/



Today's Paper

*Search continues for missing hunter*
News

Nov 22, 2016

*VANESSA DIETZ*









This is the flyer being distributed to aid in the search for missing hunter Rodney Granroth. (Image courtesy of Houghton County Sheriff’s Office)

HOUGHTON — The Houghton County Sheriff’s Office is looking for help to locate a hunter missing since Thursday.

Rodney Granroth, 71, of Hancock, was staying alone at his Portage Township camp when he presumably left sometime Thursday to hunt for deer. When he didn’t return home Friday, his family reported him missing at 1:30 p.m.

Police found his vehicle and gun case at the camp, but found no sign of Granroth.

Houghton County Sheriff’s Office Det. Sgt. Tom Rosemurgy said Granroth is presumed to be wearing hunter-orange and carrying his rifle, all of which was missing from the camp, located near Tapiola and Kallungi roads in Portage Township.

There has been no sign of him since.

Rosemurgy said this morning a U.S. Coast Guard helicopter was due to help with the search today.

Superior Search and Rescue and the family looked for Granroth until 7 p.m. Friday, and along with the Sheriff’s Office, continued the search over the weekend with help from Otter Lake Fire Department, Baraga Search and Rescue, Salvation Army and community volunteers. Michigan Department of Natural Resources performed an aerial search Sunday from its plane.

Recent snowfall is hindering search efforts.

“It doesn’t make it any easier,” said Superior Search and Rescue President Chris VanArsdale, who is also the emergency management coordinator for Houghton and Keweenaw counties.

Anyone with information on Granroth’s whereabouts is asked to call the Sheriff’s Office at 906-482-0055.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Man this is sad.....


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Sad.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

MiBSAR (Michael Neiger) is still searching, as are other resources from around the state. 

www.mibsar.com or his FB page for latest info

Mike
Genesee County Search & Rescue


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Seems odd that they have not been able to spot the hunter orange from a helicopter. I guess if his hunter orange is his jacket he would not be taking that off to hang in a nearby tree if he found a spruce tree with lots of low hanging branches to use for some protection at night. 
Walked from his camp to hunt so probably his hunting area is within 1/2 mile of the cabin.
Hope to read of a recovery soon.

L & O


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

You would think that at this point that they would get enough people together to do a search.Like arms length apart and start doing grids until he is found.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

How much snow up there? I know we were in Marquette when he went missing and there was about 4" at 3:30 PM the day after he went missing. He may be covered up or tucked back into something.. If he passed he went the way I would want to, in beautiful country doing what I loved. Tough on everyone else though


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

*Michael Neiger*

GRANROTH CASE SitRep: MibSAR's field-tracking operations continue today (wet snow falling now) for any sign of Rodney Granroth, missing since last Thursday in the bush surrounding the old Granroth Family Homestead north of Tapiola. If you have any information regarding Rodney's whereabouts, please contact the Houghton County Sheriff's Office at 1.906.482.0055.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I wonder if he had a cell phone on him? If there is any type of coverage they could have gotten an approx position. IMO.....ideally the helo would have been most useful prior to the storm.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

how very tragic,,, I will be following this but not with a lot of optimism, prayers for his loved ones. Was he a MS member? in case the family needs help, or even if he is not a member


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

Very sad. Prayers. Following in hope of good news.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com...with-search-for-missing-hunter-403153116.html


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Just now bringing in hounds? Are there no tracking hounds in the Yoop?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

TVCJohn said:


> Just now bringing in hounds? Are there no tracking hounds in the Yoop?


More often than not the police in the UP have German Shepards. This breed of dog is great for tracking a fleeing suspect and finding drugs. As for finding someone that has holed up in thick cover and not moving much they are almost useless.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> More often than not the police in the UP have German Shepards. This breed of dog is great for tracking a fleeing suspect and finding drugs. As for finding someone that has holed up in thick cover and not moving much they are almost useless.


I got my bloodhound pup from a famous tracker/breeder in Wausau, WI. Rib Mt Bloodhounds and Jerry Yelk was his name. He was an old timer. I just looked and Rib Mt is still active but now out of Texas. Jerry has passed but he bred them for man tracking. I even think there was a book on him. That is him below.

http://www.boernersbloodhounds.com/females.html


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Who said my dog was useless? She's got to be good for something?


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

sourdough44 said:


> View attachment 235304
> 
> 
> Who said my dog was useless? She's got to be good for something?


Have you volunteered to go help in the search?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

No I didn't search. I think it's to late now.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

"More often than not the police in the UP have German Shepards. This breed of dog is great for tracking a fleeing suspect and finding drugs. As for finding someone that has holed up in thick cover and not moving much they are almost useless."

Really ??

http://www.k-9one.org/members.html


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

sourdough44 said:


> No I didn't search. I think it's to late now.


It's not too late to give his loved ones some closure.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Robert Holmes said:


> More often than not the police in the UP have German Shepards. This breed of dog is great for tracking a fleeing suspect and finding drugs. As for finding someone that has holed up in thick cover and not moving much they are almost useless.[/QUOT
> 
> As a retired k9 handler your statement is false about German Shepard being useless in this situation. The body will continue to give off scent unless it becomes frozen but would again give off scent until it completely decays. The dog would be used to do area searches and a body can be located.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

GSD's make pretty good cadaver dogs.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Speaking of scent......Jerry Yelk was telling there is a high court case precedent saying a bloodhound's nose can be admitted as factual evidence. A criminal suspect was tracked down and caught by a bloodhound. He claimed the bloodhound sniffed out the wrong person. The court ruled the hound's unique sniffing ability was credible and accepted it as evidence.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Martian said:


> how very tragic,,, I will be following this but not with a lot of optimism, prayers for his loved ones. Was he a MS member? in case the family needs help, or even if he is not a member


Indeed, it is a real tragedy when folks get caught out in the elements during inclement weather when there is enough wood to heat a city in their midst....fire making with a bow & drill isn't all that hard with a bit of before-hand practice....I hope that this link may help one of you some day.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/fire-making-with-bow-drill.338476/


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://outdoorsafe.com/2011/09/20/survival-myths-and-misconceptions-2/



In SAR we have a name for people who hit the woods with the "I saw Bear Grylls do it on tv" approach to survival. They are called "victims".


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> .... As for finding someone that has holed up in thick cover and not moving much they are almost useless.


You couldn't be more wrong. They were used heavily for patrolling the jungles of Viet Nam and the pacific islands.

http://www.german-shepherd-lorhee.com/vietnam-war-dogs.html

http://www.k9history.com/WWII-uscm-devil-dogs.htm


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Hypothermia can set in very quickly during a medical emergency especially among us older folks. When I was younger and I traveled much longer distances out in the wild lands, I carried tinder, matches, and a couple of lighters. Now I just carry a couple of lighters for the heater in my blind.

My brother-in-law has worked as a dog handler for the feds in every capacity. He said that any breed can be taught for recovery work as long as the temperament of the dog is good for that type of work. However some breeds come to that work more naturally. He has used German Shepherds, as well as other breeds, in this country and in other areas of the world.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

FIJI said:


> http://outdoorsafe.com/2011/09/20/survival-myths-and-misconceptions-2/
> 
> 
> 
> In SAR we have a name for people who hit the woods with the "I saw Bear Grylls do it on tv" approach to survival. They are called "victims".


The difference is having the right equipment in your pack and knowing how to use it before you go out. That is called being prepared. However some medical emergencies can kill before one has even time to think about what is happening. Nothing can change that. Some of today's high tech locators can aid in recovery but seek the advice of a professional and not a salesman if considering something like that.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

No news yet?


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow...Wait 3 days and a snowstorm to call for a helo...wait over a week to get dogs in...The guy is in his 70s and they know exactly where he left to go hunting. They either got to be dumb, lazy, or careless. Seems like there would have been enough local concerned citizens to to go do a search by his cabin. You can't make this stuff up. I really hope I never get lost in the yoop!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Wow...Wait 3 days and a snowstorm to call for a helo...wait over a week to get dogs in...The guy is in his 70s and they know exactly where he left to go hunting. They either got to be dumb, lazy, or careless. Seems like there would have been enough local concerned citizens to to go do a search by his cabin. You can't make this stuff up. I really hope I never get lost in the yoop!


You know I was in the northern UP when the storm hit I am thinking the same thing you posted. Heck I am sitting in Southern MI thinking I wish I lived closer. I would have been out every night after work even though I did not know the guy on day one.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

kingfisher 11 said:


> You know I was in the northern UP when the storm hit I am thinking the same thing you posted. Heck I am sitting in Southern MI thinking I wish I lived closer. I would have been out every night after work even though I did not know the guy on day one.


Exactly! Since I read this I wished it wasn't 10+ hour drive to get up there and look. Really makes me feel for his family knowing how little effort was put into looking for him between the local pd departments and the citizens in general.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> ............Really makes me feel for his family knowing how little effort was put into looking for him between the local pd departments and the citizens in general.


Wow. You need to get your facts straight before blasting LE, family and local citizens.

L & O


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> Wow. You need to get your facts straight before blasting LE, family and local citizens.
> 
> L & O


They waited 3 days and a storm before they even flew over in a dnr plane. Waited over a week to try using dogs. Pretty much a recovery instead of a rescue by that time.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> They waited 3 days and a storm before they even flew over in a dnr plane. Waited over a week to try using dogs. Pretty much a recovery instead of a rescue by that time.


My son is up there right now at mich tech. The day the guy was reported missing there were gail force winds. The days following the report the winds were so strong there were 18ft waves on lake superior. Flights in and out of the kewanaw were cancelled. Many kids planning on traveling home from college for thanksgiving were stranded leaving their parents to arrange to drive up there and get them. Nobody was flying a plane.

There was a considerable rescue effort made. Michigan tech has a search and rescue team comprised of students who go thru training. Many kids stayed up there an extra day or two to help out......those kids then risked their own lives travelling home in the storm.

Several kids were in accidents traveling home in the storm. One family lost a child and has 2 in critical condition . I am not saying they were kids that volunteered......just explaining how bad things were in that area.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Yep i drove 6 hours in it, but i also saw hunters out near Seney. If you can hunt you can look for someone lost.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Yep i drove 6 hours in it, but i also saw hunters out near Seney. If you can hunt you can look for someone lost.


I agree. My point was flying wasn't an option. There were people out there looking. Some were complaining about lack of effort and I am fairly certain that wasn't the case at all. My son got an early start home for the holiday so he didn't hear about this until after he was home. The kids in the dorm across the hall from him spent 2 days looking along with many others.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

MUCH more goes on than you guys hear about


http://www.mibsar.com/Cases/Granroth/Granroth.html


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

DirtySteve said:


> I agree. My point was flying wasn't an option. There were people out there looking. Some were complaining about lack of effort and I am fairly certain that wasn't the case at all. My son got an early start home for the holiday so he didn't hear about this until after he was home. The kids in the dorm across the hall from him spent 2 days looking along with many others.


Well, there ya go again injecting accurate information into the story. Don't you know that it is a lot more fun to not know anything about the rescue attempts and then to sit back and call LE dumb, lazy or careless ?
Geez.

L & O


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

itchn2fish said:


> Indeed, it is a real tragedy when folks get caught out in the elements during inclement weather when there is enough wood to heat a city in their midst....fire making with a bow & drill isn't all that hard with a bit of before-hand practice....I hope that this link may help one of you some day.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/fire-making-with-bow-drill.338476/


Bow drills only work if you have dry stuff. It's been raining here since April, just about every other day so far.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

DirtySteve said:


> I agree. My point was flying wasn't an option. There were people out there looking. Some were complaining about lack of effort and I am fairly certain that wasn't the case at all. My son got an early start home for the holiday so he didn't hear about this until after he was home. The kids in the dorm across the hall from him spent 2 days looking along with many others.


Thanks for the insight on the conditions. 

Very sad situation for the family.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry guys I didn't know there was a class full of kids looking for him. My dad was on a plane that night and I know multiple people that were hunting that day and the next not far from there. I should just agree with you guys that they did all they could. I mean it's not like coast guard search and rescue helos are made for search and rescues in bad weather or anything. But this is Michigan, first winter storm of the year happens and everyone acts like its the worst they've seen, year after year.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Did they have to wait a week to get dogs in because dogs can't be in wind? Or was it the 4 inches of snow on the ground they can't walk in?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Did they have to wait a week to get dogs in because dogs can't be in wind? Or was it the 4 inches of snow on the ground they can't walk in?


Not sure where you are getting you info. There were more than dozen search and rescue teams/agencies looking. The man went missing on a thur as far as the family knows. They reported him missing on a friday....search and rescue attempts started that friday. Planes in the kewanaw were grounded Friday and sat. The dnr was in the air Sunday with search planes. Not sure why you think no dogs were used for a week.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

It was talked about earlier on this thread and Fiji posted this article.
http://www.uppermichiganssource.com...with-search-for-missing-hunter-403153116.html


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> It was talked about earlier on this thread and Fiji posted this article.
> http://www.uppermichiganssource.com...with-search-for-missing-hunter-403153116.html


This article talks about 2 blood hounds being brought up from lower michigan to look for clues a week after searching has been exhausted. What makes you jump to the conclusion that tracking dogs weren't used the week prior during searches?


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

every time I see new numbers or activity on this post, I am hoping to see new developments, praying


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Martian said:


> every time I see new numbers or activity on this post, I am hoping to see new developments, praying


Exactly. I would like to see something come out of this thread other then it being locked


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

has to be tough on family and friends, prayers go out to them!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Sorry guys I didn't know there was a class full of kids looking for him. My dad was on a plane that night and I know multiple people that were hunting that day and the next not far from there. I should just agree with you guys that they did all they could. *I mean it's not like coast guard search and rescue helos are made for search and rescues in bad weather or anything.* But this is Michigan, first winter storm of the year happens and everyone acts like its the worst they've seen, year after year.


Actually they are. In the NW and Alaska they fly in some serious gales and storms when they have a critical SAR. For low and slow searches winds are better than no wind. It helps the helo hover with less power. No wind requires more power. Head winds good....tail winds bad. Snow ok...icing bad.

I looked at the web page set up for Mr. Granroth. I might be taking liberties here reading between the lines but I get the impression foul play is on the table as a possibility?


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Who knows if that guy didn't get in a car a drive / ride away?? Sounds like there is no proof he even went out hunting?? Someone could have driven up and he left with them , voluntarily or otherwise.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

TVCJohn said:


> ............
> I looked at the web page set up for Mr. Granroth. I might be taking liberties here reading between the lines but I get the impression foul play is on the table as a possibility?


Had the guy been 30+ years younger, one might also consider the possibility that he wanted to start a new life somewhere else.
Will try to find that web page.

L & O


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Had the guy been 30+ years younger, one might also consider the possibility that he wanted to start a new life somewhere else.
> Will try to find that web page.
> 
> L & O


http://www.mibsar.com/Cases/Granroth/Granroth.html


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

U D said:


> Who knows if that guy didn't get in a car a drive / ride away?? Sounds like there is no proof he even went out hunting?? Someone could have driven up and he left with them , voluntarily or otherwise.


His car and gun case were at the cabin. That leads you to believe he left on foot and hunted. Anything is possible though. You would think a search would have found him. The kewanaw isn't that big.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> They waited 3 days and a storm before they even flew over in a dnr plane. Waited over a week to try using dogs. Pretty much a recovery instead of a rescue by that time.


600 miles away and you got all the answers. Go figure.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

www.WhereIsRodneyGranroth.com


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

All the bases have certainly been covered. I was part of a search some years back in our area for a gentleman that got lost. We covered a large area with several groups. He was never found. I certainly hope for the sake of the peace of the family and for the sake of this hunter that he is found. This is heart wrenching for everyone involved and especially so for the family and friends.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

ridgewalker said:


> All the bases have certainly been covered. I was part of a search some years back in our area for a gentleman that got lost. We covered a large area with several groups. He was never found. I certainly hope for the sake of the peace of the family and for the sake of this hunter that he is found. This is heart wrenching for everyone involved and especially so for the family and friends.


Agreed, hard to believe he has not been found with all the help.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Michigan has more than 4,400 missing individuals, (just those reported as missing!) and over 300 unclaimed/unidentified


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm sure the LE folks are considering all possibilities....at least I hope they are. IMO at this stage....everything has to be on the table.....a fatal health issue, getting lost and wandering in the wrong direction out of the area, foul play, intentionally trying to disappear, life insurance maybe?? Alot of possibilities for the investigators to work on. It's also possible the LE folks already know something and are keeping it under wraps.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I had 3 guys tell me today that his remains were found. Anyone see that on the news.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

grapestomper said:


> I had 3 guys tell me today that his remains were found. Anyone see that on the news.


 RIP


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

grapestomper said:


> I had 3 guys tell me today that his remains were found. Anyone see that on the news.


Don't know. This was posted within the last hour. Maybe someone with a Facebook acct may know something.

http://www.abc10up.com/2016/12/05/police-still-searching-missing-hunter/


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

It is amazing that all these people 100 s of miles away know all the answers.Iam sure all the people and agency's up there are doing everything possible..We sure do have a lot of experts on this forun


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sad to say, but they will have better luck in the spring. It isn't hard for folks to just disappear up there.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Still some hope the two women were found alive after almost two weeks.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

GRANROTH SEARCH UPDATE: 'Polar vortex' or not, MibSAR's search for clues in the disappearance of Rodney Granroth will continue in the bush of Houghton County.
>> REWARD FOR TIPS: If you know anything about Rodney Granroth's whereabouts, or what happened to him, please contact the Houghton County Sheriff’s Office at 1.906.482.0055 or Crime Stoppers anonymously via their toll-free tip at 1.800.222.8477 or via their anonymous E-tips program at https://www.tipsubmit.com/webtipsstart.aspx. The Houghton County Sheriff’s Office is offering up to a $1,000 reward — underwritten by Michigan Backcountry Search & Rescue — for tips leading to an arrest & conviction if foul play is involved in Rodney Granroth’s disappearance.
>> CASE INFO: www.WhereIsRodneyGranroth.com


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Michael Neiger In response to several inquiries regarding the status of the Granroth Investigation: Houghton County Sheriff's Office detectives and MibSAR investigators continue to investigate the disappearance of Rodney Granroth. While I can't get into specifics, or discuss sources and methods, we are following up on tips as they come in, as well as working leads developed with the help of several specialized K-9 teams brought into the investigation from Southern Michigan.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

retired dundo said:


> It is amazing that all these people 100 s of miles away know all the answers.Iam sure all the people and agency's up there are doing everything possible..We sure do have a lot of experts on this forun


 Why? Because they can read what the media reported?

How can you blame someone because of where they live and not because they read some bad reporting. Until the lastest post, details aside from hearsay have been few and far between.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

augustus0603 said:


> Why? Because they can read what the media reported?
> 
> How can you blame someone because of where they live and not because they read some bad reporting. Until the lastest post, details aside from hearsay have been few and far between.


There aren't exactly swarms of reporters in the kewanaw area doing investigative pieces.

I think the issue a few have had is that because there is a lack of information available many have assumed not enough is being done.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

augustus0603 said:


> Why? Because they can read what the media reported?
> 
> How can you blame someone because of where they live and not because they read some bad reporting. Until the lastest post, details aside from hearsay have been few and far between.


I probably should have drove a few hundred miles north then read the news articles and what's being said on this forum. Atleast that's the yooper logic I guess. I doubt any of these guys saying that were out there looking for him anyway so their info is really no different.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

*Michael Neiger added 3 new photos.*
45 mins · 
GRANROTH INVESTIGATION UPDATE: MibSAR's 4-day field operation on the Granroth case in Houghton County continues as a 3-day blizzard sweeps the area.
>> REWARD FOR TIPS: If you know anything about Rodney Granroth's whereabouts, or what happened to him, please contact the Houghton County Sheriff’s Office at 1.906.482.0055 or Crime Stoppers anonymously via their toll-free tip at 1.800.222.8477 or via their anonymous E-tips program at https://www.tipsubmit.com/webtipsstart.aspx. The Houghton County Sheriff’s Office is offering up to a $1,000 reward — underwritten by Michigan Backcountry Search & Rescue — for tips leading to an arrest & conviction if foul play is involved in Rodney Granroth’s disappearance.
>> CASE INFO:www.WhereIsRodneyGranroth.com


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

FIJI said:


> Michael Neiger In response to several inquiries regarding the status of the Granroth Investigation: Houghton County Sheriff's Office detectives and MibSAR investigators continue to investigate the disappearance of Rodney Granroth. While I can't get into specifics, or discuss sources and methods, we are following up on tips as they come in, as well as working leads developed with the help of several specialized K-9 teams brought into the investigation from Southern Michigan.


Thanks for posting the statement. To me, this is a cryptic statement that suggests the direction has shifted from a missing person effort to a criminal investigation effort. Based on that statement, obviously the HCSO is holding some info very close as leads develop in the case. If it is indeed criminal, I hope they get a break in the case soon and can make an announcement.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

GRANROTH INVESTIGATION UPDATE: Working some waterways in the bush of Houghton County today. Blizzard conditions continue, with near continuous whiteouts at times, tons of snow coming down. 

>> REWARD FOR TIPS: If you know anything about Rodney Granroth's whereabouts, or what happened to him, please contact the Houghton County Sheriff’s Office at 1.906.482.0055 or Crime Stoppers anonymously via their toll-free tip at 1.800.222.8477 or via their anonymous E-tips program at https://www.tipsubmit.com/webtipsstart.aspx. The Houghton County Sheriff’s Office is offering up to a $1,000 reward — underwritten by Michigan Backcountry Search & Rescue — for tips leading to an arrest & conviction if foul play is involved in Rodney Granroth’s disappearance.
>> CASE INFO:www.WhereIsRodneyGranroth.com


This is the best link for information available to the public.

Mike
Genesee County Search and Rescue


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

FIJI said:


> GRANROTH INVESTIGATION UPDATE: Working some waterways in the bush of Houghton County today. Blizzard conditions continue, with near continuous whiteouts at times, tons of snow coming down.
> 
> >> REWARD FOR TIPS: If you know anything about Rodney Granroth's whereabouts, or what happened to him, please contact the Houghton County Sheriff’s Office at 1.906.482.0055 or Crime Stoppers anonymously via their toll-free tip at 1.800.222.8477 or via their anonymous E-tips program at https://www.tipsubmit.com/webtipsstart.aspx. The Houghton County Sheriff’s Office is offering up to a $1,000 reward — underwritten by Michigan Backcountry Search & Rescue — for tips leading to an arrest & conviction if foul play is involved in Rodney Granroth’s disappearance.
> >> CASE INFO:www.WhereIsRodneyGranroth.com
> ...


Thanks for posting the updates....


----------

